# Igf-1lr3 max cycle length



## Ziggy1333 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm on day 5 of igf-1 lr3 from greatwhitepeptides. Why are you only supposed to run this stuff for 4 weeks max? I haven't felt anything yet except being as tired as my pit bull puppy going through his growth spurt....does this mean my bodes trying to grow new cells already too? 

Has anyone ran this type of igf before? How much per day for how long?


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 27, 2011)

From what I understand your receptors get saturated after four weeks, so 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ill run mine 4 weeks then 4I off then 4I on and see how it goes.I might try 6 weeks tho


----------



## moresize (Dec 27, 2011)

Ziggy1333 said:


> Hey guys, I'm on day 5 of igf-1 lr3 from greatwhitepeptides. Why are you only supposed to run this stuff for 4 weeks max? I haven't felt anything yet except being as tired as my pit bull puppy going through his growth spurt....does this mean my bodes trying to grow new cells already too?
> 
> Has anyone ran this type of igf before? How much per day for how long?


 
What is your dosing protocol?


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Dec 28, 2011)

50mcgs a day in muscle


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2011)

I was doing 100mcg of DES preworkout and on non workout days 100mcg of LR3. Split it bi-lat into muscles.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Dec 28, 2011)

How did you like it?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 28, 2011)

I liked it a lot. I was using it on PCT and I've kept a lot of my mass. I will use it again for sure.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Dec 28, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info bro


----------



## moresize (Dec 28, 2011)

I ran IGF3r3 pre workout 60mcg on muscle worked and took in 10g BCCA.

Through out the day everytime I took in some carbs my muscle were full.


Going to run Peg MGF next


Good luck


----------



## hooper (Dec 29, 2011)

Ziggy1333 said:


> Hey guys, I'm on day 5 of igf-1 lr3 from greatwhitepeptides. Why are you only supposed to run this stuff for 4 weeks max? I haven't felt anything yet except being as tired as my pit bull puppy going through his growth spurt....does this mean my bodes trying to grow new cells already too?
> 
> Has anyone ran this type of igf before? How much per day for how long?



Prior to run igf your carb intake must be enough also after ... what is your diet ? it could be that you not consuming enough carbs or calories


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Dec 31, 2011)

My diet consists of about 3000 calories a day right now, its mostly protein and I try to keep the fat down. How much carbs should I take in?


----------



## hooper (Dec 31, 2011)

Ziggy1333 said:


> My diet consists of about 3000 calories a day right now, its mostly protein and I try to keep the fat down. How much carbs should I take in?



If you going to do igf you must consume carbs before and after if you pin pre workout you must have enough carbs in your system a good carb drink will be good afterwards you consume some carbs with your protein drink and wait about a hour and have a meal that has protein and complex carbs .
If you not feeling nothing so far it must be that you have bogus stuff cause igf is very fast acting . If you don't consume enough carbs during you can become Hypo. and you don't want that! You diet should have some carbs always unless you doing a contest and that is for a short time when you cut carbs!


----------

